# What Will The Wife Make Of The S3?



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Been hunting around for a new car for my wife. We've driven loads of stuff and the only car which she's liked so far is the Mini Cooper S. But she admits it's a bit of a bone shaker and not really comfortable.

Anyway she has admitted today that perhaps the problem is that she compares the cars she's driven so far to our other car, which is a TTR 225.

She admits that we can't really just buy a TTC because we need some degree of practicality and so I suggested she should consider an S3.

We have a test drive arranged for Saturday and I'm wondering is this the car that is going to impress her and make her forget about the Mini Cooper S.

We will not be buying new and so would appreciate your views about the S3 210 and S3 225.

An idea of the cost we should pay and any reccomendations from any places we should consider buying such a car from would be grately appreciated.

Cheers in advance for your help


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

We have just sold our 225 TTC and replaced it with a 210S3.
The missus has got a TTR180 and has now stolen the S3 from me and loves it. 

I think that the S3 is a fantastic car, much more comfortable than the Coupe. I drove the 225 and the 210 and there didn't seem to be any power difference at all but then I'm not an expert.
I got a great deal from Listers in Stratford- they have always got access to S3's. I have always dealt with Simon Williams, mention Ian West if you like, as he has always been helpgul- 01789 414477.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Not too far away from me then Ian. 

I wanted a TTC, but felt cos of my height a S3 was more sensible.

I bought my S3 225 back in March. and its the best decession i ever made. I like the TT, but its just not exclusive now. I like the rareity of the S3. im lucky to see 2 a month round here. Its a wolf in sheeps clothing. very subtle and understated.

i also prefer the recaro seats. fully electric and well comfortable.

i did think about selling mine and getting another S3 this time with sat nav.... thats the only car out of all my past 5 cars that i would buy again...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm going for an s3 soon. I had a test drive in the 225 and was very impressed , seems so much faster than my 225ttc. Should be faster as ttc is ever so slightly heavier. Seems quieter than the ttc. Better visibility, and added comfort from the recaro's, especially with electric adjustment. Full size rear seats mean that the baby has more room. Fitting the baby into the seat can be done by standing in the rear foot well, good here as it rains alot.
boot a bit bigger.
good consumption.
Understated looks, wolf in sheep's clothing etc added bonus.
A lot more exclusive than the tt :

My missus loved it, thought that it was much more chuckable than our ttc.

But A new s3 is due in Jan 2004 so I think this will need to be considered, esp if thinking about resale. Best colour Metallic silver !!!!

Not sure on Interior colour choice any advice ??


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Iâ€™m also thinking about a s3. With a baby now to consider I need something a bit more practical but with the handling etc. of my beloved TT. I also think that the TT is becoming quite common - there seems to be hundreds around where I live now.
Is the boot big enough for all that baby stuff?
PS Saw some pics of the new a3 today in AutoXpress and wasnâ€™t that impressed - but I expect the s3 version should look better when it arrives.


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Joec,

A friend of mine sold his '99 S3 210 recently, and with 16500 notes in his pocket, he was looking for a car to replace it until the new S3 in 2004/5. So he test drove a Cooper S. Didn't like it at all. In comparison to the S3, the mini just didn't have the overall quality feel, nor the performance, and certainly not the traction in the wet. The interior of the S3 is a simple, yet classy too. Wereas the mini was a bit quirky in my friends opinion.

Regarding the S3 210 v S3 225. There is no difference in performance basically. This is due to the facelift S3 model putting on a fair bit of weight from the old model. The old model weighed about 1375kg, the facelift model weighs about 1420kg. So power-to-weight wise, the 225 model only has a little bit more bhp.

The main difference between the old model and the facelift model is the interior. The facelift one being even more classy, with neat brushed-ally touches, and even better dashboard materials. Oh, and the newer models tend to have ESP wereas older ones (pre-2001) don't - although it may have been an option.

TTC/TTR vs S3 225. There would literally be nothing in it, because the S3 has put on weight. Mine weighs 1464kg, which is the same as a TTC I think. Should also mention that TTotals TTR(225) blew my S3 away on the straights on Daniela's village hunt at the weekend.  His is either a very fast stock TTR, or there's a problem with my S3. 

But for practicality, classy interior, recaro's, 4wd, performance - there's no other car that comes close in my opinion. S3 is a great car, although handling and brakes are not to my liking.

Hope this helps

AL


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> TTC/TTR vs S3 225. There would literally be nothing in it, because the S3 has put on weight. Mine weighs 1464kg, which is the same as a TTC I think. Should also mention that TTotals TTR(225) blew my S3 away on the straights on Daniela's village hunt at the weekend.  His is either a very fast stock TTR, or there's a problem with my S3.


Jeez AL, hang your head in shame - being shown a clean pair of heels by a TTR! Kerb weight of S3 and TTC from audi.co.uk is 1410kg, TTR is 1515kg. Is TTotal's TTR chipped?

Steve


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Steve,

Sadly, yes, it happened. 

TTotals car isn't chipped. Well, thats what John said, and he seemed an honest chap. His car was significantly faster than mine. I don't no, maybe we were in different gears or something. :'(

Thanks for the TTR weight. If your interested, the exact weight of your car is listed on the vehicle information sticker in spare wheel well. Bottom left hand corner of the sticker, the 4 figure number.

AL


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Paul,
I'm actually based in South London. Could only get a good deal on Audis up north and have been using Listers since I was 18.
It's nothing to do with me thinking that Listers of Stratford was in East London at all!! ;D 
Only thing I find is that the seats are high in comparison to the TT etc, guess it's to do with all the electrics etc. Have just put a deposit down on the new S3 with Listers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Bought the wife the S3, imola yellow. X Dec 2000. Unfortunately, can't pick the car up for 10 days work things. Private plate arrived this morning from the DVLA : S3 ???.

I must say even though it's for my wife I'm really quite excited.

I know she's excited and I guess it will make quite a change from her 1.6 fiat brava, hey.

A two Audi family.

I guess my 225TTR will be a little out-shone by the monsterous canary?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

How's the wife getting on with the s3. Has it won her heart or yours.
What are your impressions now that you've had time to drive it more???
My ttc is going soon for a s3 silver met, due to the fact we need the room in the rear seat. How are you finding the high driving position ???
Is it  or :'(


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Unfortunately been in California for the last couple of weeks so not had time to pick the car up yet. Will be picking car up early next week as I need to book a days hol to take the wife to pick it up.

Sent the plate details off to the garage today, so it will have the new plate:

S3 BOP

on it when we fetch it.

My only impression from the brief drive we had of it was just how quiet and refined and fast it was.

I'll keep you informed


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

TTotal's car isn't chipped, but it has had the Revo treatment which is the same without a chip, all software. I think he was splitting hairs.


----------

